# Fever and vomiting after EC



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi, I hope you're well.

I have pcos, they retrieved 19 eggs for EC.

After EC i got severe vomiting, abdo pain and fever and it went on until after ET. Could this have affected the embryos as I got a negative result.

Also do you know the reason for the fever, vomiting, and fever after EC? as I would like to avoid it for the next time.

Thank you for your time.
Sarah


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

Sarah4eva said:


> Hi, I hope you're well.
> 
> I have pcos, they retrieved 19 eggs for EC.
> 
> ...


Hello sarah,

I cant really help you with that one - you need to talk to your consultant about what caused it/how to try and minimise risk of it happening again.

Best wishes


----------

